# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Code VBA qui cherche dans une colonne une liste de mots cls et renvois le mot cl

## Lily21

Bonjour, 
Jaimerais savoir sil ya un code VBA qui permet de chercher une liste de mots(environs 70) dans une colonne de texte 
et qui me renvois le mot de la liste dans une nouvelle colonne. 

Je ne sais pas si cest assez clair, mais en gros jai une colonne avec une liste de mots cls que je dois chercher dans une colonne de description et si je trouve un de ces mots cls alors il faut lecrire dans une nouvelle colonne. 

Merci beaucoup!

----------


## Invit

> 


Bonjour,

Une fonction RECHERCHEV ne suffirait pas ?

----------


## Alex020181

Si j'ai bien compris la demande non recherchev ne suffirait pas car dans le tableau o chercher les donnes le mot cl n'est pas unique dans la cellule mais est compris dans un ensemble de mots.

En plus il faut rechercher un ensemble de mots cls.

Peut-tre une formule matricielle que je ne maitrise pas ou vba donc.

Sinon PQ avec requtes...

----------

